# Spooky Grandfather clock



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Has anyone made or seen a spooky grandfather clock?


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

there was a guy who made a nice one and brought it to the PA haunters gathering - dont know anything else about it though - riley


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Here's a video of one someone made on another forum: http://www.bastardrat.com/2005pics/clockvid.wmv


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

ok cool! 

thanks


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I really want to build one for this year. It's on my "to-do" list.

I'd love to have a spooky ominous grandfather clock to greet the guests in the dining room/living room.

I'm playing around with a couple ideas. I want to go with a simple frame to save on costs, but also add some detailed wood work to it. I'm going to have a hanging pendulum with maybe a eerie green glow to it. As for the face, it'll be 13 hours. My plan is to paint/draw the face on an acrylic round sheet that will be spray painted tan/yellow. I want to back light it and possibly have the shadow of a skeleton hand swiping it every now and then. The clock will be spinning around non-stop as if haunted.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I have an old grandfather clock that stops working every few years. I would think the only hack would be to make it 13 hours or build a fake one.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Well this is what i have so far. I made it out of floral foam i had around.
I am not happy with the proportions though. I think i am going to cut a section out of the middle part and then make a base for the bottom that is wider. I may also make the top part shorter.
The clock face is just a place holder. it will be replaced by some white plastic so i can backlight it. I am considering painting the back of the white plastic with some uv paint and then putting a blacklight behind it or something like that. Another idea i had was to have a light that would pulse smothly behind the clock face.

Any suggestions on how to seal the foam so it will be smooth for painting? \
the foam is somewhat flexable so I am concerned that something like spalke of fixall might crack and fall off. Bondo would be too expensive and time consuming. Any ideas?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

since it is foam a light sanding then a coat of latex paint. Then you can stain or paint that maybe using the faux wood painting 
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=5737&highlight=faux+wood courtesy of deadspider

I think a bigger base also would look better.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

I reconfigured it. I am mich more happy with it now.
I have been covering it with flexall. It seems to be working pretty well on the foam so far.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks awesome so far!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice lines


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

looks really nice - something you may consider covering it with....a mixture of monster mud - but more along the lines of half paint half JC so it doesn't break off - just a thought - would be pretty cheap too - ive used it on tombstones and obelisks - it goes on good with a trowel and it sands very nice too - keep up the good work - - - - riley


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

JohnnyL said:


> Here's a video of one someone made on another forum: http://www.bastardrat.com/2005pics/clockvid.wmv


I made this one.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

aweseome job with the swinging pendulum - any pics or tips on how you did this part of the clock? - riley


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

I'll take a picture of it this afternoon. It's really simple. small asyncronis motor, a jar lid and a rubber band. The pendulum itself is just a 1x2 with a vacuumformed skull glued to it spray painted gold. High tech...


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I saw a great old grandfather clock in an antique store in New Orleans. It was the biggest clock I've ever seen. I was kicking myself for not taking a few dimensions or having my camera with me, as I have always wanted to build a haunted clock. I'll be watching to see your finished clock 5artist5


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks bob - much appreciated


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

JohnnyL said:


> Here's a video of one someone made on another forum: http://www.bastardrat.com/2005pics/clockvid.wmv





Bob Andrews said:


> I made this one.


I remember HollyBerry posting a vid of it for Andrews Manor..I guess that's your haunt? Nice.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Yes, Hollyberry is my ex.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

1031fan said:


> thanks bob - much appreciated


Whoops! I guess I forgot to do this! I will when I get home tonight. Sorry about that.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Bob,
Where did you get the audio clip for the clock?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

What a great idea!!!!!!! There are tons of possibilities for a grandfather clock.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

5artist5 said:


> Bob,
> Where did you get the audio clip for the clock?


I got it off the internet. I'll see if I still have it if you like.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

yes please!


----------

